# Tacoma springs



## toml (Feb 15, 2005)

I am putting a 6'-6" fisher on a tacoma. How have folks liked the timbrens? Any one have stiffer springs that don't give very much lift? I want to keep the height pretty much stock. thanks


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a regular cab tacoma with a 6'9" fisher. I don't use timbrens or anything else. If you use about 400lbs of ballast, it seems pretty good. Depends on how much plowing you do. I do a few residentials and some travel. No suspension is good in New England when you face the monster potholes! Just my $0.02.


----------

